# APC Smart-UPS RT 3000 XL PowerChute Software ?

## 102039

Hello,

i bought an APC Smart-UPS RT 3000 XL for ensuring uninteruppted power connection for 5 Windows and 2 Linux servers. The Windows servers have the APC PowerChute Network Shutdown client installed for secure shutdown in case of a power failure. The software ist also available for Linux too, but it looks like it requires a x-server to be installed, because the installer binary ask for some Java GUI components to be installed. Does anyone have an idea how i can get this working an other way ?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

You might see if the apcupsd supports that particular model.  It supports my standalone APC Back-UPS ES 650 and the config file has options for shared UPSes.  From my /etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.conf file:

```
#

# ========== Configuration statements used if sharing =============

#            a UPS and controlling it via the network              

# The configuration statements below are used if you want to share one 

# UPS to power multiple machines and have them communicate by the network.

# Most of these items are for Master/Slave mode only, however NETTIME is

# also used for Client/Server NIS networking with the net driver.

# NETTIME <int>

#   Interval (in seconds) at which the slave or client polls the master

#   or server. This is applicable to BOTH master/slave and client/server

#   (NIS) networking.

#NETTIME 100

#

# Remaining items are for Master/Slave networking ONLY

#

# UPSCLASS [ standalone | shareslave | sharemaster | netslave | netmaster ]

#   Normally standalone unless you share a UPS with multiple machines.

#   

UPSCLASS standalone

# UPSMODE [ disable | share | net | sharenet ]

#   Unless you want to share the UPS (power multiple machines),

#   this should be disable.

UPSMODE disable

# NETPORT <int>

#   Port on which master/slave networking communicates.

#NETPORT 6544

# MASTER <machine-name>

#   IP address of the master. Only applicable on slaves.

#MASTER

# SLAVE <machine-name>

#   IP address(es) of the slave(s). Only applicable on master.

#SLAVE slave1

#SLAVE slave2

# USERMAGIC <string>

#   Magic string use by slaves to identify themselves. Only applicable

#   on slaves.

#USERMAGIC

```

See http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=apcupsd and http://www.apcupsd.org/

----------

## 102039

Hello yabbadabbadont,

thanks for you answer. However this would require (if i understand the apcupsd usage right) to have one machine being connected to the UPS via a serial cable (it has no USB port) to the UPS. The other machine would communicate with the first machine as a slave.

I would prefer to have a kind of "client software" which is connected by network like on the Windows machines on both machines to shut down when they receive a signal from the USV. Is there any kind of tool for that usecase or can apcupsd handle this (i didnt find anything related to that in the documentation) ?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Apcupsd will shut down the machine upon which it is running when it detects a power failure that meets the shutdown requirements in apcupsd.conf.  (i.e. 5 minutes or 5% battery left, ...)  I think it would require another apcupsd to be running on the machine to which the UPS is connected by the serial cable.  Then the slave machine's apcupsd would get it's information over the network from the apcupsd running on that (master) machine.  The Apcupsd software has been ported to multiple operating systems, including win32, but it may be more effort to use than you wish.

http://www.apcupsd.org/manual/Building_Installing_apcupsd.html#Operating-System-Specifics

----------

